# Zingel auf Köderfisch



## Swobbi (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Gestern am späten Abend führ ich zur Donau um auf einen Zander zu gehen. Ich war meine Ruten mit kleinen Köderfischen aus und nach ca. 10 Min. hatte ich den ersten Biss. Ich setzte dan Anhieb  und siehe da was hängt den da ein Zingel mit 36cm. Es durfte wieder in seine Heimat zurück. In den nächsten drei Stunden fing ich noch ettliche auf Köfi aber keinen Zander. Ein Alter mann sagte mir wenn so viele Zingel auf einen Platz stehen braucht man gar nicht auf einen Zander hoffen. Stimmt das????

MfG

Swobbi


----------



## sorgiew (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

das ist mal ein interessanter fisch - habe ich noch nie gesehen geschweige denn gefangen.

ist ja eine barschart oder?


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

Ein sehr hübscher Fisch, find ich.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Swobbi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

http://www.donauauen.at/html/wissen/asp/wissen2.asp?id=715

Hier sieht man es auch noch.

MfG

Swobbi


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

Schade, daß es den bei uns nicht gibt...
#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

...vielleicht mal die Größe des Köderfisches ändern...
...Zander haben auch keine Probleme mit 15 cm Rotaugen...


----------



## fireline (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

@all


soweit ich weiss kann der zingel bis zu 50cm gross werden


mfg


----------



## gismowolf (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

Servus Swobbi!
Vor ca.20 Jahren hat es geheißen,daß Zingel und Streber vom Aussterben bedroht sind!Von Engelhartszell bis zum DOKW Aschach
hab ich damals beim Nachtfischen immer(!)mindestens 15 -20 Zingerl zwischen 27 und 40cm gefangen und maximal 3-4 Zander!!
Mit Vorliebe hab ich am Sporn in der Schlögener Schlinge (gegenüber Wirtshaus)und von der Wiese oberhalb Inzell gefischt!Vielleicht haben sich die Zingel so vermehrt,daß die Zander gar nicht mehr zum Beißen kommen!??


----------



## markus_82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

probiers mal mit größeren köfis oder mit einer u-pose damit der köfi nicht am grund ist!

markus


----------



## Swobbi (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

Größere Köfis hab ich auch probiert, ist aber das Selbe in Grün. Sie können zwar den fisch nicht mehr Fressen hängen aber dann doch am Zwilling. Ich war am Freitag wieder und mir ging es wieder so und einen kleinen Waller mit 48 cm habe ich auch gefangen.

Das mit der U-Pose muss ich noch probieren.

MfG

Swobbi


----------



## richard (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

Hi Swobbi!

War vor kurzem auch wieder an der Donau draußen und habe mich mit Tauwurm „getraut“. Dieses mal kein Zingel, dafür ein Wels mit gut 2kg.


----------



## Swobbi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

War auch vor kurzen da wo wir uns damals getroffen haben. Statt den Zingeln fing ich wieder mal seit langen eine Aalrutte mit 98 dag. war auch wieder mal ein schönes erlebniss.

Petri

Swobbi


----------



## Silvo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

Hi,wenn ich slowenien angel,dann fangen wir die dinger ständig,ist zwar ein schöner fisch aber kann total nerven.
Die schlucken die haken bis zum magen und wenn da so 15-20stk an einem angeltag dabei hatte war  das sehr mühsam.|uhoh:


----------



## martin k (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zingel auf Köderfisch*

Hi Swobbi!

Hatte heuer auch einen Zingel mit knapp 40cm auf Gufi (Pic 1).

Das man Zander nicht dort findet wo Zingel sind, würde ich verneinen - diesen "angedauten" 25er hab ich aus dem Magen eines 67er-Zanders (Pic 2)...

Grüße
Martin


----------

